# combining angles in post



## TupeloTechie (Jul 18, 2007)

Someone wanted me to edit some video of their wedding, they used 2 consumer grade dv cameras, one set still the entire time and one that is used to zoom in and/or follow. He wanted me to use only the sound from the stationary camera though. 

How would I best be able to do this, and what program is the best (relatively cheap too) to do this in?


----------



## Footer (Jul 18, 2007)

TupeloTechieKid said:


> Someone wanted me to edit some video of their wedding, they used 2 consumer grade dv cameras, one set still the entire time and one that is used to zoom in and/or follow. He wanted me to use only the sound from the stationary camera though.
> How would I best be able to do this, and what program is the best (relatively cheap too) to do this in?



Well, you can easily do this. I am not sure if windows movie maker will do it, but it very well could. I know iMovie will. If you want to actually buy something, premier elements will do it for about 80 bux. Essentially you will bring both tracks in to the sequencer, make sure that they are lined up PERFECTLY (this is going to be really hard to do, but is do-able). After that you will mute the audio you do not want to do, then cut and put in the fades/switches you want.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 19, 2007)

You can do it pretty easily with Pinnacle Studio. I got mine free with my video camera. I think it runs around $80 new... they just upgraded maybe you can get an old version. OR check out educational software discounts for students on the net. Maybe you can get a good deal.


----------

